# the new emeril



## jason241393 (Feb 27, 2003)

hey, i am from the bum **** town of temple, tx. i aspire to be a great chef and have for the past three years. i am up to any suggestions and any feed back on how i can achieve my goals. i wish to be the best or one of!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi Jason241393,

Welcome to ChefTalk. You've come to the right place. I'm going to move your post to the Culinary Students Forum since this is not a recipe related topic. You can view the different Cheftalk Forum Topics here.

Also, feel free to introduce yourself in the Welcome Forum and tell us about how you became interested in the culinary field and what your goals are.


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

There is nothing more impotant than getting your feet wet. Go to a nice restaurant in whome food you admire and get a job as a prep cook. Or start cooking at home. Read cookbooks and experiment. 
PS. Restaurant cooking is far different than the Emeril Show. Or any TV show for that matter.


----------

